# Video Exclusive: A Revealing Morning With Sarah Palin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

by *John Ziegler *

If someone told me five months ago that in early January I would pay over $1,400 for an incredibly inconvenient plane ticket and $120 for a 3 a.m. cab fare to get from sunny Los Angeles to Wasilla, Alaska, I would have told them there was a better chance the Dow Jones would be below 9,000 and a gallon of gas less than two dollars.
If they would have told me I'd be glad to have made the journey (even with a seven-hour, weather-aided stop in Seattle), I would have told them Sarah Palin had a better chance to be John McCain's running-mate. Of course, as we all now know this turned out to be true. And even though I still have the flu I got just before the trip, I'm thrilled to have experienced minus-eleven degrees in Alaska.
Obviously, I was there to interview Governor Palin for my forthcoming documentary about the media coverage of election 2008. My understanding is that the only reason Governor Palin did this interview (while rejecting hundreds of other requests) is because of her sincere devotion to setting the record straight on what really happened during the campaign and to determine why the news coverage was as dangerously slanted as it so clearly was.
Largely because of absurd claims by Democrats that she was violating ethics rules by answering campaign questions on state grounds (one of several ways in which the Democrats in Alaska, who used to love her, are now fully invested in the "take Sarah Palin down" industry), we did the interview at the Palin home. At 9 a.m., without a security guard or handler in sight, Bristol Palin, eight days removed from giving birth, politely answered the door and Governor Palin, not yet fully put together, rushed out to tell myself and my crew to make ourselves at home.

One of the things you quickly learn when you visit the Palins is that the legend created around who they are and how they live is no myth. It appears to be absolutely real and everything about them seems 100% sincere. From the stuffed hunting trophies on the wall, to Track's military photo by the TV set, to Piper's crayon school projects on the refrigerator door - everything is exactly as you imagined.
What's particularly valuable about my perspective is that I am not Charlie Gibson, Matt Lauer or Greta Van Susteren (who I understand now gets her mail delivered to the Palin home) - the conductors of the three most prominent interviews done in this Wasilla home on a frozen lake at the end of a drive with the sign "Palins" posted on a tree. I am virtually unknown nationally and there was absolutely no reason for anything to be done differently as "show" for us. We saw the genuine Sarah Palin and it is patently obvious this is the only one who exists.
She is the real deal.
As a former TV sportscaster and radio talk show host I've interviewed a lot big-time "celebrities," and can honestly say that even though you could argue Sarah Palin was the most prominent, she is also by far the nicest, most sincere and seemingly honest subject I've ever questioned.
For context, I admit to being a Sarah Palin fan even before she was named John McCain's VP candidate. I attended her convention speech and consider it by far to be the finest I have ever personally witnessed. But being a world-class cynic I also wondered if maybe there was at least some truth to the negative media narrative created about her. Maybe she really wasn't that smart, maybe she was indeed a "diva" or a "wack job." Well, if any of those smears are remotely true, Palin should move to LA permanently because she's a far better actor (not to mention better looking) than the vast majority of actresses in Hollywood.
Our interview started early and ended late (ask Barbara Walters how often that happens at this level). The Governor fully answered every question, even though some of them brought up media episodes which clearly upset her. When the subject turned to her kids being targeted, she was even a little emotional. She then posed for pictures and signed autographs for the entire crew, and casually discussed all sorts of topics, including how the local newspaper is absurdly still trailing the "story" that her youngest son is not really hers (this, while Todd walked around with Trig on his back and Bristol cared for Trip, her newborn, in a nearby bedroom; even Trig conspiracy theorist Andrew Sullivan would have had a hard time not seeing the insanity in his own delusion).
The madness of the local paper's efforts to prove Trig is really not Sarah's baby is not all we learned in post interview conversations. Conservatives will be thrilled to know she immediately "got" and seemed to fully appreciate my joke that Pete Wilson (and not Arnold Schwarzenegger) would go down as the last Republican Governor in the history of California. If that wasn't enough, when she looked at the back cover of my first film ("Blocking the Path to 9/11" www.blockingthepath.com) and saw the photo of one of the film's targets, Keith Olbermann, she literally let out a shriek and, pointing to his photograph, declared, "THAT guy is EVIL!"
Beyond the great interview for the film (from which there is still plenty of tremendous stuff yet to come), the most important part of my visit to the Palin home was learning there's a big difference between thinking something is true and knowing for sure it is. I now know Sarah Palin is exactly who I thought she was.
I also know, with moral certitude, that the media assassination of her, her character and family, was one of the greatest public injustices of our time and that I'm totally justified in devoting my life to correcting the historical record in my forthcoming film, "Media Malpractice&#8230; How Obama Got Elected and Palin Was Smeared."

Video and comments: http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/jziegler/2009/01/07/my-interview-with-sarah-palin/#more-10885


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> *Video Exclusive: A Revealing Morning With Sarah Palin*


I was really hoping for a leaked sex tape.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You and me both bruthah....:inlove:

God she's a doll....


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Not that she swould do it..but how much do you think she would get for a Playboy spread...I bet it would outsell every other issue in history.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Unquestionably. Who holds the single issue sale record by the way? Pam Anderson? Jenny McCarthy?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

On a related note, I absolutely loved John Ziegler when he was on KFI-640 in Los Angeles! His show was always good.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I think its someone famous..not one of those though...I honestly havnt looked at a Playboy since the invention of the compter...however I would buy a copy of the Palin Pictorial...


----------

